# Mavic Cruize Shoes



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking at the 2011/12 Mavic Cruize shoe as something to ride, commute and walk in. Has anyone tried them out and do you know of a vendor other than Price Point? I need to spend down my PayPal account...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, I must say the effort of my search to track these shoes down was worth it! I have been wearing them every day as a commuter shoe and find them comfortable enough when walking that I wear them all day long at the office. The recess channel is near perfect and I only hear my ATAC cleats strike the ground once in a while when walking. Obviously the sole is not as stiff as a true cycling shoe, but offers a good balance between cycling stiffness and walking comfort.


----------

